# New Athearn HO Locomotive won't go in reverse.



## AdRockTrains

Just bought an Athearn Iron Horse HO train set and the locomotive won't move in reverse. It's moves just fine forward. 

I have tried turning the locomotive around on the track and changing the polarity. No matter which way it's facing, which way I have the polarity on the track or which way the direction switch is set on my power pack, it only goes forward.

When I put it in reverse, I hear a hum that gets louder with the more power I give it. 

I am running a pretty good amount of track for this power pack... not sure why that would matter for reverse... but there it is. 

Any ideas?


----------



## D&J Railroad

Sounds like you have something binding in the motor or drive train.
You said it was controlled by the power pack so I am presuming it is DC.
Is this a used set or new?
Can you removed the loco shell to inspect the internal mechanics?
Have you done a close inspection of the couplers to be sure they aren't snagging on the ties of the track?


----------



## AdRockTrains

D&J Railroad said:


> Sounds like you have something binding in the motor or drive train.
> You said it was controlled by the power pack so I am presuming it is DC.
> Is this a used set or new?
> Can you removed the loco shell to inspect the internal mechanics?
> Have you done a close inspection of the couplers to be sure they aren't snagging on the ties of the track?


Yes, it's DC.
It's a new set.
I haven't done anything other than drive it forward, switch the polarity and turn the train around on the tracks to test both directions.

I will look more closely at it.

Thanks!


----------



## AdRockTrains

Another interesting tidbit of information: 

I did have the train run in reverse successfully at least once with the original 36" x 45" oval track that it came with and it has reverse lights on the back that only light up when the train is going in reverse. Those lights do NOT light when I switch the train into reverse now. I just hear a hum as I turn up the power.

UPDATE: Took the shell off and everything looks fine to my total newbie eyes. I was able to spin the motor freely in both directions and all the wheels spun. I felt no resistance.


----------



## DonR

This seems to be the Alice in Wonderland season 
for strange locomotive goings on.

As a DC locomotive, it likely has only a small circuit
board for light control. Is that what you see?
Is there a 8 or 9 pin DCC 'ready' plug? 

Do you see the 2 wires that lead to the motor?

If so, off the track, try connecting a couple of wires to the track
terminals on your power pack, set the 'speed'
at a mid point. Then touch the other ends to the
bare motor wire connections. Does it run smoothly?

Then flip the power pack reverse switch and see if it 
still works. 

If you have a volt/ohmeter set it for DC volts and
put the probes on the power pack TRACK terminals
and operate the 'speed' control. The voltage should
vary with your moves. Now flip the reverse switch.
You should get the same meter readings but with a
Negative sign (-) in front of them. That proves
power pack is operating correctly.

Let us know what you find and we'll see if we
can bring the Mad Hatter under control.

Don


----------



## AdRockTrains

DonR said:


> This seems to be the Alice in Wonderland season
> for strange locomotive goings on.
> 
> As a DC locomotive, it likely has only a small circuit
> board for light control. Is that what you see?
> Is there a 8 or 9 pin DCC 'ready' plug?
> 
> Do you see the 2 wires that lead to the motor?
> 
> If so, off the track, try connecting a couple of wires to the track
> terminals on your power pack, set the 'speed'
> at a mid point. Then touch the other ends to the
> bare motor wire connections. Does it run smoothly?
> 
> Then flip the power pack reverse switch and see if it
> still works.
> 
> If you have a volt/ohmeter set it for DC volts and
> put the probes on the power pack TRACK terminals
> and operate the 'speed' control. The voltage should
> vary with your moves. Now flip the reverse switch.
> You should get the same meter readings but with a
> Negative sign (-) in front of them. That proves
> power pack is operating correctly.
> 
> Let us know what you find and we'll see if we
> can bring the Mad Hatter under control.
> 
> Don


Thanks for the input! I got it solved. 

I called Athearn and they had a tech support guy call me back. He had me take the shell off, which I had done once before, but this time it was REALLY tight and when I pulled it off, it caught the board and pulled it off as well as the clamp underneath which sent the top motor bushing and spring flying.... also tore a lead off the board and sent the wire lock flying.. Good times. 

It was a learning experience to say the least, but after finding all the parts and having this GREAT tech walk be through getting all back together, it works... forward and reverse and all the lights! Must have been a loose wire. 

Bravo to Athearn tech support. The guy was patient and super helpful. :appl:

TRIAL BY FIRE!!!  :thumbsup:

Thanks to all!!!


----------



## DonR

And you were able to find the brush and it's spring?

Good Show, those things usually find the most
obscure place in the house to hide.

Glad you ON THE ROAD AGAIN.

Don


----------



## AdRockTrains

DonR said:


> And you were able to find the brush and it's spring?
> 
> Good Show, those things usually find the most
> obscure place in the house to hide.
> 
> Glad you ON THE ROAD AGAIN.
> 
> Don


Yeah... I am the kind of guy who WANTS to take it apart to the smallest little spring so I can understand how it works. I was apprehensive to do so, so early in my train career. Turns out I was forced to deal with it, and now I feel more confident, so that's a good thing.

I am SUPER lucky to have found those tiny parts in my living room. They could have been lost so easily and I'd have been SOL with no train to run. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Cycleops

I think if it were me I would have left it alone and sent it back but if you've got it solved that's fine.


----------

